
Tell HN: I created IAvisa, a visa requirements website - theurs
IAvisa.com started over a year ago. 5 months ago I posted a Show HN of the website beta and got mixed reactions. Some people liked it, some people didn&#x27;t like it.<p>Also a lot of bugs were shown and also a lot of false and missing information I had on the website regarding visas.<p>I went back to the drawing board and started working out the kinks. I created crawlers that check sources like IATA, Wikipedia, various Airline companies such as Emirates, FlyDubai, AirFrance etc. and updates the website&#x27;s information once changes are made in the visa requirements information. This wasn&#x27;t an easy task as you might know and it took a very long time to finalize.<p>Of course, even IATA and Wikipedia get it wrong occasionally, which is normal due to the fact that inter country deals and procedures change almost on a daily basis but I hope that the IAvisa website is the most accurate source for visa information right now on the market.<p>I&#x27;m planning on expanding the site with many more features and I know that the design is not 2020 but working with few resources has it&#x27;s drawbacks.<p>Today the site&#x27;s first version is fully launched and I&#x27;ll focus all my time and energy making it better each day.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;iavisa.com&#x2F;
======
mikey06
Just looked over it. The website seems ok, the design indeed could benefit of
more contemporary elements but at least it is straight forward to use. Visa
information seems to be accurate. Keep working on the website.

------
yashvanth
Liked the idea! Landing page can be improved along with the font, good luck.

------
slipslop
scrolling seems buggy on my chrome

